# DIY enclosure present help



## eddie123 (Dec 17, 2011)

so i started a plywood enclosure the other day for a 4 year old that loves lizards. I was just going to put little lizards in it, no special ones hes only 4. i have glued the bottom, top, and the sides together with liquid nails and i have hammered some nails in where it looked faulty. i was just wondering do i use epoxy, pondite or another type of paint for sealing. And where do i apply the paint. i want to try to make the 12mm plywood be a nice blue colour at the end with maybe some pictures. of the top of memory its 27.5cm high, 55cm long, 26 width.i need to put glass tracks on also and any reccommendations for those would be helpful eg.how thick i should be.
Any Help will be considered!!!!!
thanks

anybody

buuuuumpoooo

bump

bumppp

bump


----------



## Reptar859 (Dec 18, 2011)

i have been doing a bit of research on this myself mate. You can get the tracks from bunnings and i think they take 6mm glass. Im going to use laminated glass because it is stronger and also insulates better..Not sure about the painting but im sure if you paint with a non toxic paint it should be fine im sure someone will correct me if im wrong. I think im going to run a bead of silicon around the bottom joins to seal it even better for any spills that might happen. I have seen the plywood enclosures finished with a stain,if you talk to a paint supplyer they should be able to point you in theright direction. Im going to build mine out of melamine so paint is not ne


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks mate really appreciate it!


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 19, 2011)

Try looking for water based paints,sealers and plenty of time to air out after drying


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 19, 2011)

heading off too bunnings in an hour and wont come out till tmmrw i always get distracted in that mansion


----------



## Reptar859 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mate was having a chat with my boss today and his brother inlaw works as a clazier. I might be able to source some cheap glass i will keep you posted


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 19, 2011)

Reptar859 said:


> Mate was having a chat with my boss today and his brother inlaw works as a clazier. I might be able to source some cheap glass i will keep you posted


that would be awesome except i kinda wanted it before friday/ saturday for christmas.


----------



## Reptar859 (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry mate would not be that quick but he did say for the size you are looking for it would be around 40 bucks from most glass suppliers and thats with rounded edges


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 20, 2011)

what type of glass should i use?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 20, 2011)

For an enclosure that size, 4mm float glass is sufficient. I would be shocked if you paid more than $20 for that much glass, including arrised edges and bevelled corners. The track you get from Bunnings is going to be either 5 or 6mm, depending on the stock they have on hand. Go with 5mm track if you can, 6 is just overkill. 4mm glass runs in 5mm track fine, but there is a bit of play, and the gap between the doors can be a problem if you have particularily small animals in the cage. If the animals are tiny, then stick with 5mm glass in 5mm track, there is less flex in the glass and the gap is 2mm smaller.

Hope that helps!

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 20, 2011)

i couldnt find any glass tracks at bunnings so i am looking to go to another bunnings and pick up this 5mm glass track. he will be housing a small lizard( the common ones in the garden). still havent decided the glass. i was told that normal glass will be 40 but if float glass is similar in strenth and cheaper then ill go with it. where can i get float glass, glaziers?


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 20, 2011)

Float glass is standard window glass, and not overly strong. safety/toughened glass can be any thickness and is stronger and safer for breakage but come at a cost. Laminated glass starts at a thickness of 6.38mm but price wise it's cheaper than safety/laminated glass
Glaziers can provide any sort of glass ... But this time of year theres a good chance you wont get it before new year.

The glass track is next to the foam strip door seals at bunnings


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks i was going to get safety glass as it is for a 4 year old and i dont want it to break. is the glass track there at every bunnings or a particular bunnings. thanks


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 20, 2011)

I've heard that some bunnings may not have it on the floor but it can be ordered in, not that you'll get it before Xmas, I've also heard that some staff are clueless as to what glass slide track is, so rather than admit it they say they don't stock it. All bunnings have the same layout so if you ask for the foam draught door seal you'll be in the right area. 
I also doubt you'll get the safety glass this side of new year, they cut the glass to the size you want and then heat treat it, which is normally done in bulk runs due to the expense of running the oven. Maybe consider Perspex for something that small.. I'm not sure if bunnings stock it..


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 20, 2011)

will do thanks a million


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 20, 2011)

Try going to a picture framer, they deal in glass and arent as greedy as the glaziers (cheaper)


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 20, 2011)

no disrespect meant goaty but the glass they put into picture frames is nowhere thick enough to withstand a 4yo 'slamming' the doors closed, nor will they bevel the edges.......


----------



## Monitor Madness (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi there is another thread that explains where they keep the glass track at Bunnings. I have bought it from them. Hope the link works
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/buy-runners-track-glass-doors-176206/


----------



## goaty777 (Dec 22, 2011)

No disrespect taken, however they can get whatever thickness required, 4mm, 5mm perspex, safety glass whatever. Depending on the application they use different glass gauges and types. They can also bevel the edge, using a diamond stone. The reason I am certain about this is I own a framing business.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok, I'll get back in my box now  I didn't think safety glass + picture frames would go together, but when I stop and think (rare - I'm female  ) it makes sense when you see some of the HUGE picture frames around. And with the frameless picture frames, bevelling make sense too !
I'm happy to stand corrected.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

Are u allowed garden skinks ? lol


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 24, 2011)

So how's it going, are you going to be done in time ?


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 24, 2011)

yep its all done i will post some pics once its unrapped, its got perspex doors and aluminium channels as i had no luck finding tracks. all blue except outside and a car on top(made out of wood). i thin hell love it


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 24, 2011)

Its great giving these sorts of things to kids, (with parents consent of course.) they always love it, even if its not 100% perfect. cant wait to see the pics and hear what his reaction will be. Good on you , i bet you're about to make one young man a very happy little chappy. I always like presents that have a little bit of the givers time and attention in it.


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 25, 2011)

heres some finishing pics. all the paint is non toxic and water based. 12mm plywood. 10mm aluminium channels as looked through sydney and no glass tracks!!does the job. black perspex( no clear, can look through in day. some air holes that the members of the enclosure might be able to get out through( lizards). i will drill a light in soon but i had no time on christmas eve it wasnt finished and got it done in the nick of time. he loves it so far. bit of leftover astro turf and hide and rock/log. fits in his room perfectly!!im happy!
NEXT COMES THE BREDLI ENCLOSURE, can i start on this after my holiday:Sideboard, Hutch Cabinet | eBay.............ill take the second shelf out and make it bigger. MY NEXT MISSION


----------

